# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Iso 9141-2, OBD II, Auto+dators

## tvdx

Sveiki,
lai smadzenes neatrubītos, bet atīstītsos ik pa laikam ir šis tas jauns jāpamācās. Šoreiz, gribas uztaisīt priboru, ko pieslēgt caur OBD II mašīnai, paskatīties dažādus datus. Sistēma ir Simtec 56.5, kas, cik atradu, sazinās ar testeri izmantojot ISO 9141-2. Diemžēl, meklējoties kautko izdevies uzzināt par prookolu (un tad tikai inicializāciju), bet par fizisko slāni zinu tikai to, ka K-line ir bi-directional no 0-Vbat un NRZ. Tāpēc jautāju šeit, varbūt kādam ir smalkāks par šo lietu zināms, un nav žel padalīties ar informāciju.
Pašai komunikācijai plānoju ATMEGA32-16PU (kas man jau stāv protoplatē) vai ATTINY2313  , kas mētājas pie citām detaļām.

----------


## Dzinis

Nu nezinu - man šis pašbrūvējums lasīja Opeļa datus.....

----------


## tvdx

Paldies, Dzini par cenšanos palīdzēt, bet šoreiz projekts ir vairāk domāts lai izglītotos.
Cik atradu, K-LINE testera pusē iek pievilkts pir Vbat caur 510+-5% rezistora 
raidītāja galā "1" ir >80% Vbat un "0" ir < 20% Vbat
uztvērēja galā "1" ir >70% Vbat un "0" ir <30%Vbat
signāls "pa starpu" ir "Amigous". 
Lai šādu pārveidotu signālus(14.4V un 5V) man sanāk, ka vajag 2 NPN tranzistorus , 1 510Ohm rezistoru , 1x1k 2x15k un 1x47k nav gan gluži nekas precīzs pie RX pārveidošanas, bet būtu jāstrādā.
Nākamais solis - protokols :
cik saprotu, ziņa sastāv no Headera , 8 Datu baitiem un čeksuma.
Provēšu uzrakstīt soft uz ATMEGA32 un Datora un tad provēšu piestartēt mašīnu un pieslēgties

----------


## tvdx

Simistor, 
Auto - Vectra B  1998 , X18XE , Simtec 56.5
bet nu, lai vieknākrši piekļūtu datiem, jā nevajag vēlreiz to izgudrot, bet ja mērķis ir apgūt ko jaunu...
nu ok, UART nav nemaz tik smaga padarīšana , bet tomēr, izveidot shēmu, un uzprojektēt plati (mācību nolūkos) tomēr būs smadenes kaut nedaudz jāpiepūla. jau ar USBasp plati sanāca nelielas šaizītes, ka biju pamanījies kādu celiņu aizmirst domājot par svarīgākiem aspektiem

----------


## tvdx

Simistor, atkārtoju, ka neba nolasīt kodus interesē, bet saprast kādi signāli un kādi protokoli tur ir, just because. Gala variantā, lai būtu kas aptaustāms, domāju uztaisīt logerīti vai ko tamlīdzīgu, lai varētu novērtēt savus braukšanas paradumus (TPS,RPM un VSS logot), kā arī knock ja izdotos un CTS 
uzsveru, ka galvenais ir izpētīt ISO9141-2, nevis lasīt kodus.

Un ja nav noslēpums, kas tiem lētajiem notika pēc tās 1 reizes ? kāds tranzistors nocepās vai tika izsists vai kas cits ? jo, ja jau gāja to 1x tad ir compitable, so jāmeklē kur ir vaina

----------


## M_J

Nu cilvēks taču netaisās ar to rīku ķīniešu lētos adapterus izkonkurēt, vienkārši izglītoties. Kāpēc gan ne? Man autoram ir cits atjautības uzdevums. Nu labi, ATMEGA32 veiksmīgi sakomunicēsies ar to "Siemens" drazu kasti, un kas tālāk? Kā Tu uzzināsi ka komunikācija notikusi vai nav notikusi? Izvadīsi kaut ko uz LCD ekrāna? Vai pārsūtīsi saņemto tālāk uz datoru? Ja otrais variants, tad kā? Es te velku uz to, ka ATMEGA32 ir tikai viens USART, kas jau būs iesaistīts komunikācijā ar opeli. Kā ATMEGA sazināsies ar PC?

----------


## tvdx

M_J,
patlaban ir ideja esošo USART caur FT232RL ar datoru savienot un ar mašīnu izveidot softisko UART, tā kā ātrumi (5 bps un 10.4 kbps ir manāmi lēnāks par 16 000 000 Hz (16MHz ārējais kristāls),tad nedaudz pačakarējoties, vajadzētu izdoties to realizēt. Pēcāk jau ar SD karti varētu sajūgt ( arī būs interesanti apgūt )

----------


## JDat

Mēgināju iebraukt, bet nesanāca. Pričom te AVR un UART uz FT232RL? Kāds soft serial. Davai bez pārgudru terminu mētāšanas. Vienkāršā cilvēku valodā. Gribam iemācītes. Mācamies. MAnuprāt izglītības nolūkos vajadzētu saķt ar loģiskā analizatora palīdzību iedzīt datus datorā un tad pētīt nevis mēģināt HVZ ko samudrīt ar mikrokontrolieriem un seriālo portu.

Informācijai: viens paziņa (patiesībā ir vēl viens, bet tas pagaidām neko nedara) mēģina autiņa maģīti un nafigatoru aizstāt ar raspberiju. Lai arī ir totāls laika trūkums, tomēr kaut kas sanāk. 
http://wot.lv/raspberrypi-powered-car-pc.html
http://wiki.hackerspace.lv/wiki/Rasp...%C4%93ts_carpc

----------


## M_J

Nav tik traki. Es atbildi uz savu jautājumu saņēmu, visu sapratu. Līdzīgi, kā autors būvē, ir būvēti OP-COMs, VAG-COMs (vai VCDS) un daudzi citi adapterīši. Vai tas ir īstais projekts lai mācītos? Nezinu, gan jau autors pats nonāks pie saviem secinājumiem.

----------


## njakts

nezinu vai tas kā var palīdzēt, tēmu arī es neizlasīju, bet varbūt var palīdzēt MC33290?
http://www.freescale.com/files/analog/doc/data_sheet/MC33290.pdf

ir kadri, kas Arduino sajūdza ar k-line tieši ar šo čipu, man tāds mājās mētājās, slinkums bija izmantot, tāpēc es pieslēdzos caur elm327...

----------

